# Finished my FSI into Mk2 swap



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

I finally finished my car for h20 so I figured.
I would post it here also for the guys where the motor came from.
its a BPY from an 06 with 5231 miles and Everything not essential was discarded.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Finished my FSI into Mk2 swap (kevinmacd)*

Wow! That's cool.
So how does she drive?


----------



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

Thats so awesome! Looks good. How hard was the swap? Any sort of write up about it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Awesome work!


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (jaycheetwood)*

it drives very well and moves very good in such a light car.
It also has full software from unitronic, Stage 2 and all the non essential modules and codes removed right in the ECU. Mike S. and the guys from unitronic are the best for custom stuff!!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Beautiful man....
Just beautiful...


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Finished my FSI into Mk2 swap (kevinmacd)*

More pictures please!
Look badass!


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

Man that's a sweet looking MK2 Swap. It looks better than my MKV from the factory! What transmission are you using?


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: (rippie74)*

Stunning. Simply Stunning. 
Is that Tornado Red from the new GTIs?


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (StuMacLean)*

its actually a late 70's porsche color called guards red.
Im using an 02a transmission with a peloquin LSD


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*

That thing must haul ass pretty good (lightweight car) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikey3117 (Jan 4, 2008)

Stunning! We need more pics!!


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (rippie74)*

fantastic work!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Finished my FSI into Mk2 swap (kevinmacd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevinmacd* »_

















It's perfect!!!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Finished my FSI into Mk2 swap (kevinmacd)*

Looks great dude.
Love the "Shave the Bay" sticker


----------



## thethirdjq (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Finished my FSI into Mk2 swap (MFZERO)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
That is awesome.


----------



## twisted by dezign (Jul 3, 2008)

Beautiful, simply beautiful. I want to see that car in action dusting other unsuspecting cars!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

tuck job is awesome! soooooo clean..do want.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You're my HERO!!!! 
Do want... very very nice! Congrats!


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Finished my FSI into Mk2 swap (kevinmacd)*

you da man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Finished my FSI into Mk2 swap (kevinmacd)*

holy crap! take a bow! my jaw just hit my keyboard. I'd love to see this car in person some day. Do you have any interior shots? Between this car and GTi20v's (Robin's) car, it's nice to see the MK2 scene has world class cars here in the states.
Mad props! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Finished my FSI into Mk2 swap (kevinmacd)*

This is one of the most awesome projects here on VWVortex, more relevant than all the big turbo setups to the rest of us still running stock or K04 turbos.


----------



## RedlineMotorworks (Aug 20, 2009)

That's very cool! Nice job.


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Finished my FSI into Mk2 swap (SCIROCCO SPEED)*

interior shots hhmmm 
I dont have any on my work computer.
Ill fire some up when I get home.
There's some special stuff in there
Digifiz
VW motorsports shifter
Power recaro retrim by MJ in the UK
Les Hicks aluminum rollcage


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Finished my FSI into Mk2 swap (kevinmacd)*

Digifiz is probably my most favorite word in the VW Dictionary.


----------



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Finished my FSI into Mk2 swap (SCIROCCO SPEED)*

Wow, this is unreal.


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Finished my FSI into Mk2 swap (SCIROCCO SPEED)*

oh, another question for the owner: did a MKV seat get sacrificed for the engine cover and intake tubing?


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Finished my FSI into Mk2 swap ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








It's perfect!!!

I have to disagree. If the engine cover was in a dumpster, along with the valve cover and PCV. Then replace with a filter on a stick (neuspeed), Eurojet valve cover and Eurojet catch-can. Then it would be perfect.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

drinkin that haterade.


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_drinkin that haterade.

x2 lol ****s on point! saw it at H20 lovin it, the stock engine cover keeps it clean especially with that interlagos. That fabric costs about as much as a new valve cover. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif op


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Noside)*

that engine looks sooo small in that beautiful bay. congrats on an awesome project gone 100% right! .


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*



Im using an 02a transmission with a peloquin LSD[/QUOTE said:


> is it a g60 02a?


----------



## Kong99 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: (VWRacer21)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I can fantasize about this and possibly imagine what it would be like... my MkII with 200+bhp... brings a tear to me eye.


----------



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

Epic car.


----------



## benyates (Jun 10, 2009)

bigggg thumbs up. great work


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (benyates)*

super sano swap!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
gorgeous!


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

simply awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (benyates)*

Thats Fuc#ing TITS!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Finished my FSI into Mk2 swap (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_
I have to disagree. If the engine cover was in a dumpster, along with the valve cover and PCV. Then replace with a filter on a stick (neuspeed), Eurojet valve cover and Eurojet catch-can. Then it would be perfect.

stop...







thanks for the shameless plug!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Finished my FSI into Mk2 swap (kevinmacd)*

Kevin,
who trimmed the harness down for you and what software are you running?


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

Beautiful man Nice work


----------



## jpimp61 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (Tvp125)*

on point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (jpimp61)*

ok heres some answers.
I did all the work, wiring, fabrication etc myself in my garage. 
It is running unitronic stage 2 with IMMO defeat.
yes it is a g60 02A with a peloquin LSD 3.94 R&P and TDI 5th gear
cruises 80 at 2800 rpm and only used 2/3 a tank for the 5.5 hr drive to h20
thats 2/3 of a 12 gallon mk2 tank too btw.
yes mk5 seats were canabalized for the engine cover, intake piping and coolant pipes that are all wrapped in it.
I also made a 2.5 stainless downpipe and mated it to a techtonics 2.5 mk2 vr6 swap exhaust. removed the CAT and the second 02 sensor. Its so quiet at idle i thought it shut off the first time i drove it.
the only other mod to the motor is custom aluminum plumbing from turbo to Throttle body with a black FMIC 28x7x3




_Modified by kevinmacd at 9:19 AM 10-15-2009_


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*

Shifter with the old m3 seats








Digifiz


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

So does that mean you aren't using direct injection? Or did you figure a way around needing the mk5 cluster for the immobilizer?


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (milan616)*

oh no its running full FSI just no need for the immobilizer or cluster etc thanks to the boys at unitronic!


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

That is awesome! Good work by you and the guys at Uni! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuckSquishBangBlow (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*

With such a low mileage example, you still have the chance to get a catch can on that motor and save yourself the intake valve carbon buildup. Awesome job BTW.


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (SuckSquishBangBlow)*

Whats all this catch can talk?
its come up a few times in this thread
enlighten me


----------



## SuckSquishBangBlow (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*

With this motor being direct injection, fuel never washes the intake valves. This, combined with lackluster oil/air separation in the factory PCV system, leads to carbon buildup that eventually requires removal of the intake manifold for a full port and valve scrub job.


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (SuckSquishBangBlow)*

the motor swap is cool and all, but i <3 that DIGIFIZ!


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (SCIROCCO SPEED)*

Whats Digifiz, and WOOOOOOW on the swap. That sucker must FLY!
Great work.


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI-DNA* »_Whats Digifiz

About as sexy an instrument cluster you'll find out there!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (GTI-DNA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI-DNA* »_Whats Digifiz









Cant find die hards like you use to


----------



## Lag (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Such a niice project! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_








Cant find die hards like you use to










so true, so true


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

digifiz http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## solo8788 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*

Nice car


----------



## GTIBOIL (Jan 24, 2007)

absolutely stunning, i love the the digifiz, definitely need to post some videos of it in action








congrats on an extremely clean and well done swap


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (GTIBOIL)*

thanks everyone!


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*

i wish i had a digifiz in my mk5...


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

Build thread? Thinking about doing the same, my buddy just totaled his 06 gti and I have the full car.


----------



## One Bad MKV (Jul 27, 2010)

wow very nice clean work i would love to do an fsi swap on an old school beatle


----------



## vwguy13 (Oct 5, 2008)

awesome


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

OP very nice :thumbup: :thumbup:



GTI-DNA said:


> Whats Digifiz


I'm glad I googled it, I LOVE those things: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6WOoKoYn7Y


----------



## i0am0vdub (Mar 2, 2008)

x2 on build thread 
Thinkin too much about doin this swap


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

Is there a build thread for this car?

I take it that the FSI's use the same tried and true bolt pattern for the bellhousing as the older motors? 

What about the crank to PP pattern?

Does APR do custom re-flashes like Uni for the IMMO defeat etc?

Got any better pics of the engine mounts?


Oh, and fricken' amazing!!! :thumbup:


----------



## GTi71184 (Mar 16, 2009)

This is by far one of the coolest cars I have ever seen! Great work:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------

